# Wing Mirror Moving About !



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

The Drivers Wing Mirror on my Hymer B644 - 03 won't stay in position it now moves in & out with the vibration when driving. I can't see a way to tighten it up ! Any tips please ?

Thanks Captain Bligh


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Stop driving! :roll: 




Sorry....


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Is it the whole mirror assemby or just the glass itself.

If it is try some blue tack when you have it adjusted correctly, ok its a 'bodge' but it might do the trick

Peter


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have a remote adjusting mirror the plastic rack and pinion teeth are prone to wear or even breakage if the mirror is moved around manually 
I have been unable to find spares for this assembly. So the blue tack option is the cheap short term fix for now


----------

